# got to meet finalstrut today



## davduckman2010 (Nov 12, 2015)

I got a call the other day from scott @finalstrut . he was in ohio for work and came by this morning to vist . it was great to meet another wb member again , we bull si22ed awhile showed him the property. and I loaded some scrap duckwood curly maple and turners wood up in his car before he left. great guy hes going to cast the fbe burl blocks that @Bigdrowdy1 stabileized for me . he also visted @West River WoodWorks -- tom and @ClintW. I see lots of wood heading back to wisconsonalways a pleasure seeing you guys that can make it up this way. oh ya he also made me accept this beautiful spalted black walnut duck call from our other wisconson friend @rob3232 awesome walnut rob. thank you scott . your welcome any time

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 12 | +Karma 1


----------



## ClintW (Nov 12, 2015)

I agree, it was my first time meeting a fellow WoodBarteran, and I gotta say if all the members here are of the quality of person Scott is, then we have one special group of guys and gals! Had a great time BS-ing with ya Scott @Final Strut 
He also twisted my hand and offered a beautiful pen! In exchange for a box of cuttoffs I gave to him.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 12, 2015)

ClintW said:


> I agree, it was my first time meeting a fellow WoodBarteran, and I gotta say if all the members here are of the quality of person Scott is, then we have one special group of guys and gals! Had a great time BS-ing with ya Scott @Final Strut
> He also twisted my hand and offered a beautiful pen! In exchange for a box of cuttoffs I gave to him.
> 
> View attachment 91043


good things happen to good people clint --always pass it along my friend

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2015)

Always nice to hear about meetups.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 12, 2015)

Scott is one heck of a guy, Really cool that y'all got to meet up!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 12, 2015)

One of these days I'll get an opportunity to meet some of ya's.....I'm looking forward to it.

Good to hear ya had a grand ol time....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 12, 2015)

Good to hear about Wood Barter members meeting and greeting and BS-ing.


----------



## TimR (Nov 13, 2015)

Very cool that you got to meet up and that Scott is hitting several along his route. Kudos to Scott (@Final Strut ) for toting a chainsaw in the trunk of car...now that's a WB kind of guy, ready for any opportunity to score a nice log!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 13, 2015)

I can't say enough to thank @West River WoodWorks - Tom, @ClintW - Clint, and @davduckman2010 - Dave for their awesome hospitality. I was very fortunate to be traveling alone and had the liberty to stop as I please both going to Ohio and traveling back home to Wisconsin. Tom and Dave welcomed me into their homes as though we have been friends for years and Clint picked a great place to meet up for a burger, beers, and some B.S. All three of these guys loaded me up with goodies. Every WB member I have met up with has been very generous with the goodies so I came prepared with some trade fodder so I didn't feel like I was just taking hand outs. 

Because of the nature of the project that took me to Ohio I will most likely be back there eventually and hopefully the circumstances will be similar so we can visit again.

Oh, @TimR that is not actually a saw in the trunk. It is just a case that the company I work for makes in Sharon Center. That is kind of what took me there. I am managing a project for Stihl to build a new saw case that should go into production sometime early spring 2016

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 13, 2015)

lol damit I forgot to get you those dried miatake mushrooms bud ill have to send you some duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 13, 2015)

What a great opportunity for all to meet, exchange, and most importantly BS. I hope that this will happen here as well so the offer stands for any Wood Barter member brave enough to travel to the land of " no-burls " stop in , the coffee pot is always on and I promise to BS until you can stand more of it.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 14, 2015)

Glad to have you Scott! Hopefully you can stay a little longer the next time.
Oh and bring a truck the next time!
That trunk looks a bit crowded.
Tom

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

